# Travelling for work



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

After reading a couple of recent posts about guys moving for work it got me thinking.


I know quite a few guys who have the chased the money around Oz and done well. Some have lived in some sh!t places to do it though.

Seems like there is a big difference in rates in different areas...even in the same country.


What has been the good and bad of travelling around for work?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've never really travelled much myself.
I would assume knowing who you're working for would be tricky.
At least when you stay in one area you will know the majority of the contractors and will know who pays and who doesn't. And if you don't, im sure you will at least know someone you can ask.
When travelling, you're on your own. Newcomers won't take to you because they will most likely think you're trying to steal their work, you don't know who you're working for or if you're going to get paid.
You've got your travelling expenses, gas, lodging, food. It all adds up.
I'd be careful about taking on something like that.
Unless you know somebody or it's a friend of a friend who's hooking you up, it's hard to just drive around to different places and find work.
Contractors don't necessarily like it either because they don't know you or your character. They might assume you're a fly by night kind'a guy.
So they will always hold money over you to make sure you don't screw off. 
Guys on Drywalltalk are pretty friendly and all around good guys. Im sure if there's somewhere you really wanted to go they would try and help out best they could. But that only gets you so far.
You're more or less taking a leap of faith.
All the power to you if you can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

I went to work for 3 months in a place called Lord Howe Island a couple of years ago...its like an island paradise off Australian coast. We were renovating some rooms at this place http://www.lordhowe.com/

That was a great 3 months...but not the sort of thing that falls in your lap very often.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

bevo said:


> What has been the good and bad of travelling around for work?


The good

You get to stay in hotels, where people clean up after you. you tend to work harder (since your out of town) so you make more money. You get to meet new people, and best of all, compared to where I live, you get to see rippers and hookers:thumbup: (i miss Windsor:whistling2

The bad

You half to stay in hotels, where maids b1tch if you make too much of a mess. You half to work harder, to justify being out of town. You can meet some really strange people, and worst of all,,,,, hookers want a lot of money:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bevo said:


> I went to work for 3 months in a place called Lord Howe Island a couple of years ago...its like an island paradise off Australian coast. We were renovating some rooms at this place http://www.lordhowe.com/
> 
> That was a great 3 months...but not the sort of thing that falls in your lap very often.


Wow! Beautiful!! That's bad ass!
Like you said, those jobs don't come around often.
Pretty cool man!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

bevo said:


> I went to work for 3 months in a place called Lord Howe Island a couple of years ago...its like an island paradise off Australian coast. We were renovating some rooms at this place http://www.lordhowe.com/
> 
> That was a great 3 months...but not the sort of thing that falls in your lap very often.


 
Dude that place is awesome.


----------

